# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Mitgliederversammlung und Jahrestagung 2013 des BPS

## Reinardo

Hallo, Mitpatienten

Der Bericht auf der BPS-Hompage über die Mitgliederversammlung und Jahrestagung 2013 des BPs ist eine Zumutung und ein Affront für den intelligenten Leser.
Ich war bei der Versammlung nicht dabei. Vielleicht gibt es ein nur intern verteiltes ausführlicheres Papier. Aber wenn es so abgelaufen ist wie hier http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...872&Itemid=260 im Download beschrieben, dann war die Versammlung nicht mehr als eine Inszenierung, die mich an so manche Aktionärsversammlung erinnert: ein opulentes Mahl, ein Präsent für die Damen, ein geschönter Bericht über das vergangene Geschäftsjahr, optimistischer Ausblick auf die Zukunft, ein Fachvortrag mit Fragen und Diskussion, dann bleibt möglichst wenig Zeit für substanzielle Fragen und die Abstimmung.  
Die Mitgliederversammlung ist laut Satzung das oberste Organ des Vereins. Der strukturelle Fehler ist nur, dass der Vorstand die Regie schreibt.
Das Gesagte gilt aber nur mehrheitlich und allgemein. Im Einzelfall, z.B. bei der Mitgliederversammlung des BPS, kann das natürlich ganz anders ablaufen sein.

Prof. Dr. Dr. h.c. Manfred Wirth ist Funktionär bei der Deutschen Krebshilfe, im Beirat Krebshilfe-Organisationen, was ihn wahrscheinlich gegenüber seinen Arztkollegen und hinsichtlich seiner Zuwendung zu Patienten besonders abhebt und für die Wil-de-Jongh-Medaille qualifiziert. Ob er bei der Erarbeitung der S-3-Leitlinie eine besonders progressive Position vertreten hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Die DNA-Zytometrie ist jedenfalls nicht als zusätzliche Methode der Diagnostik in die Leitlinie aufgenommen worden. 
Herr Prof.  Dr. Louis Denis hat 50 Bücher geschrieben, hat 300 wissenschaftliche Artikel editiert, war Funktionsträger in einer langen Liste von medizinisch-wissenschaftlichen Institutionen. Müsste für eine "Ehrenmitgliedschaft"  nicht noch etwas Konkreteres  da sein?
Die Sitzungen der Landes- und Regionalverbände suggerieren einen Aktionismus, der uns Krebspatienten gar nichts bringt. Diese überregionalen Verbände sind für eine Vertretung unserer Interessen völlig überflüssig, wirken bei den SHGs, wo die patientennahe Arbeit gemacht wird, nur störend und reglementierend , blähen die BPS-Organisation unnötig auf, kosten zudem Geld und verringern dadurch noch mehr als bisher schon geschehen die Abhängigkeit des BPS vom  Geldgeber.
Nein, lieber Unbekannter, der Du diesen Bericht geschrieben hast. Wir sind im Wahljahr. Da heisst das Motto: Klartext reden! Kante zeigen!. Bitte, schreib nie wieder Jubelberichte!

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Reinardo,
*erwartest Du da nicht zu viel vom BPS?
Meine Erfahrung mit den Selbsthilfegruppen ist, dass man sich eher auf Neubetroffene konzentriert. Medizinische Fachvorträge sind schauerlich - schöne Ablenkung vom Tagestrott. Wir, die in der Geisterbahn stecken geblieben sind, und mit zunehmend aggressiver agierenden Gespenstern umgehen müssen, können naturgemäß, von denen die die Geisterbahn wieder verlassen haben, wenig Hilfe erwarten. Dafür wurde ja so ein Verein gegründet, der momentan in Kempten tagt

Das die Aussendarstellung etwas, sagen wir mal, holprig daherkommt, hat auch der BPS erkannt, denn man sucht einen "Mitarbeiter/in Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (in Teilzeit, 50 %, unbefristet)." Reinardo, kannst Dich ja bewerben  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nein, lieber Unbekannter, der Du diesen Bericht geschrieben hast. Wir sind im Wahljahr. Da heisst das Motto: Klartext reden! Kante zeigen!. Bitte, schreib nie wieder Jubelberichte!


Lieber Reinhard,

wenn ich auch Deinen diversen Kritiken zu allem, was den BPS und die Deutsche Krebshilfe betrifft, nicht immer zuzustimmen vermochte, möchte ich mich in der Tat jedoch mit dem letzten Satz Deiner Threaderöffnung solidarisieren.




> Meine Erfahrung mit den Selbsthilfegruppen ist, dass man sich eher auf Neubetroffene konzentriert.


Lieber Andi,

so klare Worte aus Deiner Feder, einer Feder die doch eher die Bestrebungen des AK FPK favorisiert. 




> Wir, die in der Geisterbahn stecken geblieben sind, und mit zunehmend aggressiver agierenden Gespenstern umgehen müssen, können naturgemäß, von denen die die Geisterbahn wieder verlassen haben, wenig Hilfe erwarten.


Deutlicher, lieber Andi, konnte man das nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.

Welch hehre Gedankengänge, Erwartungen, eher noch Hoffnungen erfüllten mich damals, als ich die nachfolgenden Beiträge verfasste:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0941#post30941

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1605#post41605

Inzwischen hat meine Begeisterung einen argen Dämpfer bekommen. Immer mehr konnte ich mich besonders im letzten Jahr des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass manche Abläufe blockiert bzw. mehr noch nach Gutsherrenart vom Tisch gewischt wurden. Zum Threadthema selbst könnte ich aus eigener Erfahrung hinzufügen "Außer Spesen nichts gewesen". Was ist denn außer ein paar Vorträgen mit reichlich bekanntem Inhalt schlußendlich als Fazit vorzuweisen?

Warum gelingt es einem so mächtigen Selbsthilfeverbund, wie es der BPS so gern sein möchte, und der das Screening lebhaft unterstützt, denn nicht endlich, dass die GKV den Bluttest zur PSA-Bestimmung kostendeckend übernehmen?  

*"Erfahrung ist wie eine Laterne am Rücken. Sie beleuchtet immer nur das Stück des Weges, das wir bereits hinter uns haben"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Warum gelingt es einem so mächtigen Selbsthilfeverbund, wie es der BPS so gern sein möchte, und der das Screening lebhaft unterstützt, denn nicht endlich, dass die GKV den Bluttest zur PSA-Bestimmung kostendeckend übernehmen?


Entschuldige, Harald, aber das ist doch eine Phantasterei. Die FDA hat gerade dem PSA-Test die Nützlichkeit abgesprochen, die medizinalen Verfasser der S3-Leitlinie drücken sich um eine klare Aussage zum PSA-Test, und dem BPS soll es gelingen, die GKVn von dessen Nützlichkeit zu überzeugen, die doch froh sind, ihn nicht bezahlen zu müssen? Wie soll das denn gehen? Jeden Tag ein diesbezüglicher Anruf beim G-BA, bis die GKVn kapitulieren??

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Entschuldige, Harald, aber das ist doch eine Phantasterei. Die FDA hat gerade dem PSA-Test die Nützlichkeit abgesprochen, die medizinalen Verfasser der S3-Leitlinie drücken sich um eine klare Aussage zum PSA-Test, und dem BPS soll es gelingen, die GKVn von dessen Nützlichkeit zu überzeugen, die doch froh sind, ihn nicht bezahlen zu müssen?


Lieber Ralf,

hab Dank, dass Du mich auf die aktuelle Situation noch einmal hingewiesen hast, die mir durchaus bekannt war und ist. Widersprüchlicher kann es doch bei diesem oft um den heißen Brei herumdiskutierten Thema nicht ablaufen.

Siehe hierzu auch *diese Einblendung* auf der Homepage des BPS.

Wenn das PSA als Tumormarker nicht in Frage kommt, weil es eben kein solcher ist, darf man sich aber sicher fragen, warum dieser Blutwert bis heute als erstes Indiz nach vorgenommener Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall für ein mögliches PCa dient. Es wäre dann doch eher angebracht, vorab schon Werte wie CEA, PAP, NSE, CGA feststellen zu lassen. Das könnte wohl sicher auch ein Thema für die nächste Runde der Aktualisierung der S3-Leitlinien für PCa sein.

*"Das Recht auf Dummheit gehört zur Garantie der freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit"*
(Mark Twain)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Lieber Reinardo,


warum arbeitest Du Dich so furchtbar ab am BPS und seinen Aktivitäten? Was erwartest Du von einem Verein, der versucht, auf Augenhöhe mit den Professores zu agieren? 


Ich weiß wie Ärzte unter sich von Selbshilfegruppen sprechen, nicht alle, aber jedenfalls die Mehrzahl: Mehr oder weniger herablassend. Daß Professor Dr. undsoweiter der Selbsthilfe (Laien!) auf Augenhöhe gegenübertritt... Du glaubst doch auch nicht an den Weihnachtsmann. 


Das beste am BPS ist, daß er uns Betroffenen mit diesem Forum eine Infrastruktur zur Diskussion auf Augenhöhe ermöglicht, wobei mir auch die Mediziner, die hier mitmachen, sehr willkommen sind. Tut mir leid für die, die beim BPS viel Zeit und Herzblut investieren, aber dessen Politik und Verlautbarungen und Meetings sind mir ziemlich wurscht.

----------


## elmshorn

Ihr lieben Betroffenen,
wenn ich das hier so lese, kann ich nur sagen:
statt so tolle "Berichte" zu schreiben, solltet Ihr Euch engagieren - durch tätige Mitarbeit, Mitentscheiden usw.
Oder sind Euch 800 Stunden im Jahr zu viel?

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Ingo*,
Du bist ja nun einer, der die Geisterbahn verlassen durfte, Glückwunsch! Ob Du daher der Richtige bist die Therapiesituation von Patienten in palliativem Setting zu beurteilen, glaube ich eher nicht. Nur weil wir uns nicht so wohlgemut an Vebrüderungsaktionen mit der Leitlinien-Ärzteschaft beteiligen, sind wir mitnichten untätig. Ich selbst habe auch schon mal einen Versuch gestartet mich in meiner SHG zu engagieren, wurde aber abgewiesen.

----------


## Rastaman

Ingo,

ich hab es befürchtet, daß die, die mit zweifellos guten Absichten im BPS mitarbeiten, sich von meiner flapsigen Bemerkung auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Tut mir leid, ich wollte da keinen verletzen. Ich habe es einfach nicht so mit Vereinen.

Betrachte es einfach als Reaktion auf Reinardo, der sich immer und immer wieder an der Aktivitäten des BPS reibt, und dabei, wie ich finde, Zeit und Lebensenergie verschwendet.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Ingo,

Du hast* hier* schon einmal in einem Thread, an dem sich sogar noch Günter Feick beteiligte, schlichtend eingegriffen bzw. Deinen Unmut kund getan. Es ist nun mal in einem Forum mit so unterschiedlicher Diskussionskultur nicht auszuschließen, dass eher Banalitäten ausgetauscht werden, als das Betroffenen wirklich gute Ratschläge erteilt werden. Wenn es Reinardo und nun auch mich manchmal juckt, den Finger in irgendeine möglicherweise doch mißratene Aktion zu stecken, solltest Du das großzügig gelassen überlesen, was Dich stört. Die unzähligen, nicht aktiven Mitleser werden auch nicht umhin kommen, Priortäten zu setzen und einfach gewisse Beiträge schlicht ignorieren, wie ich das bei bestimmten Usern eh schon praktiziere. Dank Holgers Software wird mir das Lesen solcher Beiträge sogar erspart.

*"Alle Wesen erstreben das Gute, doch nicht alle erkennen das Wahre"*
(Thomas von Aquin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Wenn das PSA als Tumormarker nicht in Frage kommt, weil es eben kein solcher ist, darf man sich aber sicher fragen, warum dieser Blutwert bis heute als erstes Indiz nach vorgenommener Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall für ein mögliches PCa dient. Es wäre dann doch eher angebracht, vorab schon Werte wie CEA, PAP, NSE, CGA feststellen zu lassen.


Hallo Harald,

Du schriebst in Deinem ursprünglichen Beitrag vom PSA-Test im Zusammenhang mit einem Screening. Darauf habe ich geantwortet. Den PSA-Test nach einem durch verdächtige DRU sich ergebenden konkreten Verdacht und im Rahmen einer Verlaufskontrolle nach "definitiver Therapie" stellt niemand in Abrede, und die Kassen bezahlen den PSA-Test in diesen Fällen  kein Grund also, sich zu beschweren oder vom BPS diesbezügliche Aktivität zu fordern. Du wirfst aber beides (Früherkennung/Screening und Verdachtsverstärkung bzw. Verlaufskontrolle) in einen Topf, jedenfalls verstehe ich Deinen Beitrag so.

In Sachen CEA, PAP, NSE, CGA ist bei vielen niedergelassenen Ärzten sicher noch Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten  jedenfalls habe ich diesen Eindruck  die diese Tests kaum kennen, geschweige denn bei berechtigter Gelegenheit durchführen. 

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Den PSA-Test nach einem durch verdächtige DRU sich ergebenden konkreten Verdacht und im Rahmen einer Verlaufskontrolle nach "definitiver Therapie" stellt niemand in Abrede, und die Kassen bezahlen den PSA-Test in diesen Fällen


Dem wird nicht widersprochen. Der normale Untersuchungsablauf bei einer selbst anberaumten Vorsorgeuntersuchung sollte mit der Blutabnahme beginnen, weil eine andere Reihenfolge den ersten PSA-Wert verfälschen würde. Kaum vorzustellen, dass nun ein Urologe seinen Patienten vorab befragen würde, ob er nicht vielleicht mit dem Fahrrad gekommen sei oder seiner Frau zuvor noch einen Gutenmorgengenuß habe zuteil werden lassen, was einer exakten PSA-Messung auch zuwiderlaufen würde. Aber das war ja nicht meine Einlassung. Pardon für diese trotzdem nicht ganz unberechtigte Abschweifung vom Thema. Es ging mir auch um die Patienten - dazu zählte auch ich mal - die vor lauter Unruhe, Hektik oder Ungeduld wöchentlich mehrfach PSA-Befunde ermitteln ließen. Ich entlaste hiermit den BPS von dem Vorwurf in Sachen PSA-Ermittlung, aus welchen Motiven der Patienten heraus auch immer, nichts unternommen zu haben, dass diese Betroffenen die Kosten für diese Befundermittlung nicht selbst zu berappen haben.

*"Fast jeder Arzt hat eine Lieblingsdiagnose. Es gehört für ihn Überwindung dazu, sie nicht zu stellen"*
(Marcel Proust)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Rastamann:-

Um meinen Unmut über den BPS zu verstehen, musst Du Dir auch einmal diesen Thread durchlesen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...akarzinom-quot. Völlig ausgenommen von jeder meiner Kritik ist auch das Forum, welches seit Anbeginn wegen seines hohen Niveaus in gutem Ruf steht und innerhalb des BPS ein wichtiges Element darstellt. In früheren Zeiten dienten die Diskussionen im Forum dem früheren  Vorstand sogar als "brainstorming unit" und waren auch inspirierend für die Verbandspolitik
Wenn nun aber einer, der offenbar dem BPS angehört oder nahe steht, über die Jahresversammlung des Vereins berichtet, der in der Öffentlichkeit  und gegenüber einer mehr als konservativen Ärzteschaft vorgibt, meine Interessen als einschlägig von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs Betroffener zu vertreten, dann erwarte ich einen Bericht, der mich redlich informiert, oder man soll es lassen.
In einem solchen Bericht über die Jahresversammlung, die laut Satzung ganz wichtige Aufgaben hat, müsste doch mindestens stehen: die im Laufe des Geschäftsjahres verfolgten und erreichten Ziele, also ein Rechenschaftsbericht, die Schwierigkeiten, denen sich der Verein gegenüber sieht, welche Fragen und Probleme diskutiert wurden, welche Punkte zur Abstimmung standen und mit welcher Mehrheit der Vorstand gewählt wurde, bzw. ob andere Mitglieder alternativ zur Wahl gestanden haben. Auch gehört in einen solchen Bericht etwas über die Finanzen, sofern darüber gesprochen und entschieden wurde.
Mir fällt noch vieles ein, was ich Dir schreiben könnte, aber für heute soll es genug sein.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

> In einem solchen Bericht über die Jahresversammlung, die laut Satzung ganz wichtige Aufgaben hat, müsste doch mindestens stehen: die im Laufe des Geschäftsjahres verfolgten und erreichten Ziele, also ein Rechenschaftsbericht, die Schwierigkeiten, denen sich der Verein gegenüber sieht, welche Fragen und Probleme diskutiert wurden, welche Punkte zur Abstimmung standen und mit welcher Mehrheit der Vorstand gewählt wurde, bzw. ob andere Mitglieder alternativ zur Wahl gestanden haben. Auch gehört in einen solchen Bericht etwas über die Finanzen, sofern darüber gesprochen und entschieden wurde.


Hallo Reinardo,

seit diesem Beitrag vom 20.11.2010 warte ich darauf, dass Du mir erläuterst, woraus  außer aus Deiner Neugier  Du als Nichtmitglied des BPS den Anspruch ableitest, über solche Dinge im Detail unterrichtet zu werden, die teilweise Interna des BPS darstellen.

Mitglieder des BPS sind gemäß Satzung die Selbsthilfegruppen, die bei den Mitgliederversammlungen durch ihre Leiter bzw. deren Stellvertreter vertreten werden.

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ralph:-

Es ist gut, dass Du fuer Mitleser meinen Beitrag vom 20.11.2010 noch einmal aufrufst, denn meine damaligen Kommentierungen gelten ja auch fuer den letztveroeffentlichten Geschaeftsbericht. Du magst mit all Deinen formalen Einwaendungen Recht haben, aber wenn ein Geschaeftsbericht oder ein Bericht ueber die Jahresversammlung veroeffentlicht wird, dann muss man den (leider wenigen) Lesern auch das Recht zugestehen, ihn zu kommentieren. So ist das nun mal in einer demokratischen, frei sein wollenden Gesellschaft.
Vielleicht darf ich auch noch etwas Grundsaetzlicheres sagen. Der BPS wird nicht muede, bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit im Namen von uns an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Patienten zu sprechen und gibt vor, unsere Interessen zu vertreten. Ich frage mich manchmal, woher der Verband diese Legitimation herleitet, denn als Patient bin ich nie befragt worden, was ich denke  und ich kann Dir auch sagen, dass der Verband mit seinen Aktivitaeten meine Interessen im fortgeschrittenen Status nicht vertritt, weil meine Sorgen und Noete als gesetzlich Versicherter ganz andere sind als was ich in den BPS-Verlautbarungen lese. Weil andere gleicherweise Betroffene  aehnlich empfinden, wurde kuerzlich ja sogar ein neuer Verein gegruendet. Dass es auch fuer die Anliegen  der insignifikant Betroffenen  an Verstaendnis und Unterstuetzung fehlt, zeigt doch der Parallelthread  ueber die PROKO-Studie.
Was ist denn aus dem Verband nach der Uebernahme der Verantwortung durch Guenter Feick geworden? Wo sind die Grundsaetze? Wo die Visionen? Muendige Patienten wollte man einst schaffen, die "auf Augenhoehe" den Urologten gegenueber stehen und eigenverantwortlich sich fuer eine Therapie entscheiden. So etwa hat es Uwe Peters doch geschrieben. Und was ist dann geworden? IN PREFERE wird der Patient zum unmuendigen Objekt degradiert, wo ein Zufallsgenerator die Therapie bestimmen soll. Es wird jetzt doch nur noch alles abgehakt und durchgewunken, was von der DGU kommt.
Denke darueber, was Du willst. Die mehr als 90% Kassenpatienten muessen aufgrund der Machtkonstellationen sich eben damit abfinden, dass sie im System die Verlierer sind. Aber gesagt werden wird es wohl noch duerfen.

Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,




> Der BPS wird nicht muede, bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit im Namen von uns an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Patienten zu sprechen und gibt vor, unsere Interessen zu vertreten. Ich frage mich manchmal, woher der Verband diese Legitimation herleitet, denn als Patient bin ich nie befragt worden, was ich denke


Ralf hatte Dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wer oder was als Mitglied des BPS lt. dessen Satzung gilt oder zählt. Nachfolgend auszugsweise zur Mitgliedschaft:

Die Satzung des BPS (Neufassung durch Beschluss der MV vom 23.10.2012) 

§ 5 - Formen der Mitgliedschaft

1. Der BPS hat ordentliche Mitglieder, Ehrenmitglieder und Fördermitglieder.

2. Ordentliches Mitglied kann nur eine aus mindestens drei von Prostatakrebs betroffenen Personen bestehende Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppe sein.

3. Jeder Personenverband, der auf überregionaler Ebene Aufgaben des BPS wahrnimmt, kann als ordentliches Mitglied in den BPS aufgenommen werden, sofern dessen Zwecksetzung der Satzung des BPS nachfolgt, und er sich der Schiedsgerichtsbarkeit des BPS unterwirft. Jedem Personenverband (Landes- und Regionalverband) steht ungeachtet seiner Mitgliederzahl grundsätzlich ein Delegierter als Grundmandat für den Verband zu, sofern dieser nicht anderweitig antrags- und stimmberechtigt ist. Mehrfachvertretungen sind ausgeschlossen. Über die Bildung einer überregionalen Gruppierung ist im Vorfeld das Einvernehmen mit dem Erweiterten Vorstand des BPS herzustellen.

4. Einer Person, die sich um die Vereins- oder Selbsthilfegruppenarbeit besonders verdient gemacht hat, kann neben anderen Formen der Ehrung die Ehrenmitgliedschaft verliehen werden. Das Nähere regelt eine von der Mitgliederversammlung zu beschließende Ehrenordnung.

5. Natürliche oder juristische Personen, die die Voraussetzungen für eine ordentliche Mitgliedschaftnicht erfüllen, können dem BPS als beitragspflichtiges Fördermitglied beitreten.

Aber auch als Fördermitglied hättest Du nur beschränkte Möglichkeiten, dass Du Einblicke in die von Ralf erwähnten Interna bekämst. Wozu auch eigentlich? 

Es mutet allerdings als schizophren an, dass man zwar Mitglied in einer SHG-Prostatakrebs ist und trotzdem nicht Mitglied des BPS ist. Weil Du also nicht Mitglied des BPS bist, hat er wohl auch kaum Interesse daran, Dir bei Deinen Belangen als an Fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs erkrankten Mitglied einer SHG-Prostatakrebs Hilfestellung zu geben.




> und ich kann Dir auch sagen, dass der Verband mit seinen Aktivitaeten meine Interessen im fortgeschrittenen Status nicht vertritt, weil meine Sorgen und Noete als gesetzlich Versicherter ganz andere sind als was ich in den BPS-Verlautbarungen lese. Weil andere gleicherweise Betroffene aehnlich empfinden, wurde kuerzlich ja sogar ein neuer Verein gegruendet.


Lieber Reinhard,

es besteht Hoffnung, dass aus dieser Richtung in absehbarer Zeit aktuelle Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt werden, die Schwerstbetroffene zumindest nicht im Regen stehen lassen.

*"Gestern liebt' ich, heute leid' ich, morgen sterb' ich; dennoch denk' ich, heut' und morgen gern an gestern"*
(Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Es mutet allerdings als schizophren an, dass man zwar Mitglied in einer SHG-Prostatakrebs ist und trotzdem nicht Mitglied des BPS ist.


Hallo Harald,

Mitglieder des BPS haben einen Anspruch darauf, an Mitgliederversammlungen des BPS teilzunehmen. Ich habe mich mal kundig gemacht:

Gemäß Angaben von 188 Leitern der aktuell 238 bestehenden SHGn nehmen an den Gruppentreffen im Schnitt 29 Personen teil, die also als Mitglieder dieser Gruppen betrachtet werden können. Hochgerechnet auf alle 238 SHGn wären dies 6924 Personen. Die vom BPS zu tragenden durchschnittlichen Kosten (Reise- und Übernachtungskosten) für die Teilnahme _einer_ Person an einer der einmal jährlich stattfindenden Mitgliederversammlungen betragen 488,- . Bei 6924 Teilnehmern wären das 3.378.912,- , ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Hotelunterbringung und das Finden eines geeigneten Versammlungsraums doch gewisse Probleme aufwerfen würden. 

Zu bedenken ist auch, dass jährlich 67.000 potenzielle neue Mitglieder hinzukommen.

Ralf

@Reinardo: Auch Dir werde ich antworten, möchte mir dafür aber etwas Zeit nehmen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mitglieder des BPS haben einen Anspruch darauf, an Mitgliederversammlungen des BPS teilzunehmen.


Hallo Ralf,

aber ich bin ja kein Mitglied des BPS nach der oben eingeblendeten Satzung. Von einer Teilnahme an der jährlichen Mitgliederversammlung des BPS war auch zumindest hier nicht die Rede.

Über den Anspruch zum Zugang zur Mitgliederversammlung darf ich aber der Vollständigkeit halber wie folgt berichten: Man verweigerte mir in Magdeburg vor etlichen Jahren den Zugang und knöpfte mir sogar noch 20 Euro in bar ab, um den Vortrag von Prof.Semjonow mitstenografieren zu dürfen.

Irgendwie muß hier wohl ein Mißverständnis vorliegen, was den Solostatus eines sog. Mitgliedes des BPS anbetrifft. Ich hatte nicht nur in Magdeburg, sondern auch in Hannover Hotel und Anreise selbst bezahlt. Niemand käme wohl übrigens ernsthaft auf den Gedanken, Mitglieder der über 200 Selbsthilfegruppen für Prostatakrebs zu den Mitgliederversammlungen des BPS einzuladen. Insofern ist das eingestellte Rechenexempel nicht anwendbar bzw. - pardon - eher utopisch.

Aber Schwamm drüber. Ich beschränke mich fürderhin auf Symposien! Da wird immer was geboten, was auch für mich selbst von Nutzen sein könnte.

*"Das Gute an der Senilität ist, dass sie einen selbst hindert, sie zu bemerken"*
(Alfred Polgar)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

ich habe mich auf den zitierten Satz aus Deinem vorangegangenen Beitrag bezogen, den ich so verstehe, dass der BPS, wenn er nicht schizophren erscheinen will, auch SHG-Mitgliedern die BPS-Mitgliedschaft gewähren muss, und ich habe mir erlaubt, auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen, die daraus ewachsen würden. Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht, dass das utopisch wäre – aber wie möchtest Du Deinen Satz denn verstanden wissen?

Ralf

----------


## tom aus lu

> Die vom BPS zu tragenden durchschnittlichen Kosten (Reise- und Übernachtungskosten) für die Teilnahme _einer_ Person an einer der einmal jährlich stattfindenden Mitgliederversammlungen betragen 488,- .


Das ist ja ganz schön entgegenkommend. Also ich bin ja auch bei einer großen Hilfsorganisation ehrenamtlich  tätig, aber zu deren Versammlung fahre ich auf eigene Kosten! Es wäre dort auch nicht realisierbar allen Mitgliedern Reisekosten zu erstatten. Auslagenersatz gibt es allerhöchstens für hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter. Das sind ja bei einem gemeinnützigen Verein wie dem BPS Luxusbedingungen. Wie finanziert sich denn so etwas? 

Muss das sein?

Tom

----------


## HorstK

> Ich beschränke mich fürderhin auf Symposien! Da wird immer was geboten, was auch für mich selbst von Nutzen sein könnte.


Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/struktur...taltungen.html

Hvielemi (Konrad) hatte darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Tom,



> Wie finanziert sich denn so etwas?


Siehe hier.



> Muss das sein?


Die SHG-Leiter sind durchweg Rentner. Für diesen Personenkreis sind 488,-  eine Menge Geld (frag mal Reinardo!).

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich habe mich auf den zitierten Satz aus Deinem vorangegangenen Beitrag bezogen, den ich so verstehe, dass der BPS, wenn er nicht schizophren erscheinen will, auch SHG-Mitgliedern die BPS-Mitgliedschaft gewähren muss,


Hallo Ralf,

das würde bedeuten, dass der BPS seine Satzung in Richtung Mitgliedschaft aktualisieren müsste. Sehr wohl könnte dann dabei vermerkt sein, dass ausschließlich Leiter einer Selbsthilfegruppe Anspruch auf Kostenerstattung eingeräumt wird, wenn Mitgliederversammlungen anberaumt sind. Das würde auch jeder, und nicht nur Rentner verstehen. Ich danke Dir nunmehr schon im voraus, dass Du wohl aktiv werden wirst, meinen Hinweis auf schizophrenes Verhalten des BPS in Sachen Mitgliedschaft an das zuständige Gremium weiterzuleiten.

*"Erlöse mich von der großen Leidenschaft, die Angelegenheiten anderer ordnen zu wollen"*
(Teresa von Avila)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/struktur...taltungen.html
> 
> Hvielemi (Konrad) hatte darauf aufmerksam gemacht.


Hallo Horst,

hab Dank für den erneuten Hinweis auf dieses Symposium. Ich freue mich, auch Dich dort begrüßen zu können. LowRoad bot mir an, mich in seinem PKW mitzunehmen, weil  er ja hier vorbeikommt. Leider hatte ich schon online mein Ticket bei der Bahn gebucht. Es bietet sich wohl an, rechtzeitig vor Ort zu erscheinen, um einen Platz zu ergattern. 

*"Liebst du das Leben? Dann verschwende keine Zeit, denn daraus ist das Leben gemacht"*
(Clemens Brentano)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für die Links, die mich, ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt weitergebracht haben und im Gegenteil eher mehr zum Nachdenken anregten.

Im Geschäftsbereicht des BPS sind zwar detailiert die Einnahmen aufgeführt aber bei den Ausgaben nur eine Grafik entgegengestellt. Unter 12% Verwaltungskosten können sich viele Zahlen verbergen die aber keinesfalls einen Hinweis auf deren konkreten Verwendung zulassen. Persönlich kenne ich Geschäftsberichte die detailliert auch die Ausgaben bis zur Putzfrau der Büroräume aufschlüsseln.

Dem Ansinnen keinerlei finanziellen Nachteile für finanzschwache Mitglieder zu bieten ist sicherlich ein Entgegenkommen und kann durchaus positiv bewertet werden, aber der BPS wird ja nicht nur arme Rentner haben? Zumal sich aus der Satzung unter §3.3  (Gemeinützigkeit) folgendes lesen lässt:




> Die Mitglieder erhalten keine Überschussanteile und in ihrer Eigenschaft als Mitglieder auch* keine sonstigen Zuwendungen* aus  den  Mitteln  des  BPS


Also müsste die Möglichkeit der Spesenabrechnung fernab der Satzung geregelt sein. 

Ich will mit meinen Gedanken aber an dieser Stelle aufhören da ich nicht dem BPS angehöre und mir kein Urteil darüber erlauben darf. Nur gebe ich zu Bedenken, mangelnde Transparenz in den Finanzen einer gemeinnützigen Organisation bedeudet in der Regel der Anfang eines Vertrauensverlustes.

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Die SHG-Leiter sind durchweg Rentner...


*Danke Ralf,
*bin ich doch jetzt sehr beruhigt, da die Selbsthilfe von 238 internetabstinenten Rentnern realisiert wird.

----------


## tom aus lu

> Also müsste die Möglichkeit der Spesenabrechnung fernab der Satzung geregelt sein.


Habe es gefunden.... die Finanzordnung regelt die Reisekosten




> Für  Reisen,  die  auf  Veranlassung,  bzw.  auf  Antrag  und  mit  Zustimmung  des  Vorstandes  inVerbandsangelegenheiten    unternommen    werden,    erstattet    der    BPS    die    notwendigen
> Reisekosten.


Der Rest geht konform mit dem Bundesreisekostengesetz.

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

> Danke Ralf,
> bin ich doch jetzt sehr beruhigt, da die Selbsthilfe von 238 internetabstinenten Rentnern realisiert wird.


Potzblitz Andi,

und das am frühen Morgen. Dieser Tadel durch die Blume war überfällig. Man sollte dabei aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es der BPS nicht gern sieht, wenn SHG-Leiter sich im Forum zu Wort melden. Egal, ob sie überhaupt über einen PC verfügen bzw. mit dessen Bedienung zurechtkommen. Vom BPS anerkannte Selbsthilfegruppen wurden schon vor Jahren durch Entzug des Accounts daran gehindert, im Forum als SHG erkenntlich aktiv zu werden. Ganz anders verhält es sich dagegen bei solchen Urgesteinen wie Hansjörg Burger, der das Forum häufiger in beratender Funktion frequentiert. Eine SHG ist zwar Mitglied des BPS, aber keine natürliche Person. Irgendwie doch schizophren, wie der Mitgliedsstatus ausgelegt wird.

*"Wer über See geht, ändert das Klima - nicht den Charakter"*
(Horaz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## BurgerH

> *Danke Ralf,
> *bin ich doch jetzt sehr beruhigt, da die Selbsthilfe von 238 internetabstinenten Rentnern realisiert wird.


Hallo LowRoad,

ein etwas arroganter Kommentar, der zudem an der Wirklichkeit vorbeigeht, denn es dürfte kaum noch SHG-Leiter geben, die nicht ans Internet angeschlossen sind.

Bei den Hotline-Beratern ist es beispielsweise Pflicht, einen Internet-Anschluss und die Kenntnisse dafür zu haben, sonst werden sie gar nicht zur Beratung zugelassen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo LowRoad, hallo Harald,

soviel Mist auf einmal am frühen Morgen, und das von Leuten, die ich als vernünftig einschätze, musste ich erstmal verdauen, daher die etwas verspätete Reaktion.




> Danke Ralf,
> bin ich doch jetzt sehr beruhigt, da die Selbsthilfe von 238 internetabstinenten Rentnern realisiert wird.


Woraus leitest Du das Recht und die Berechtigung ab, 238 in der Selbsthilfe engagierte Männer, die einen Job machen, um die sie niemand beneidet, als tumbe Trottel zu verunglimpfen, die mit modernen Medien zur Kommunikation und Informationsbeschaffung nichts am Hut haben und nicht umgehen können? Wieviele dieser 238 Männer kennst Du denn?




> Dieser Tadel durch die Blume war überfällig.


Bist Du noch zu retten?




> Man sollte dabei aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es der BPS nicht gern sieht, wenn SHG-Leiter sich im Forum zu Wort melden. ... Vom BPS anerkannte Selbsthilfegruppen wurden schon vor Jahren durch Entzug des Accounts daran gehindert, im Forum als SHG erkenntlich aktiv zu werden.


Siehe vorstehend. Die von Dir erwähnte, aber offensichtlich nicht verstandene, Regelung wurde eingeführt, weil es SHG-Leiter gab, die so taten, als würden sie hier im Forum im Namen ihrer jeweiligen SHG schreiben. Mit der dann für alle SHG-Leiter geltenden eingeführten Regelung wurden sie aufgefordert, hierfür ggf. den Nachweis zu erbringen, andernfalls sie nur als Privatpersonen auftreten können. Daraus jetzt abzuleiten, dass "es der BPS nicht gern sieht, wenn SHG-Leiter sich im Forum zu Wort melden" entbehrt jeder Realität. Eine solche Gängelung von seiten des BPS hat es nie gegeben, und die SHG-Leiter würden sie sich ganz sicher auch nicht gefallen lassen.

Fragt man zur Abstinenz der allermeisten SHG-Leiter bezüglich dieses Forums, kommt regelmäßig die folgende Aussage: "Forum? Da guck ich schon lange nicht mehr rein. Da ist doch nur Zank und Streit!" Wundert's Euch?




> Eine SHG ist zwar Mitglied des BPS, aber keine natürliche Person.


So ist es. Wie sollte es sonst sein?



> Irgendwie doch schizophren, wie der Mitgliedsstatus ausgelegt wird


Das Wort "schizophren" (mit gespaltenem Bewusstsein auftretend) scheint es Dir in letzter Zeit angetan zu haben. Gibt es dafür einen Grund?

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Woraus leitest Du das Recht und die Berechtigung ab, 238 in der Selbsthilfe engagierte Männer, die einen Job machen, um die sie niemand beneidet, als tumbe Trottel zu verunglimpfen, die mit modernen Medien zur Kommunikation und Informationsbeschaffung nichts am Hut haben und nicht umgehen können? Wieviele dieser 238 Männer kennst Du denn?
> ...
> Fragt man zur Abstinenz der allermeisten SHG-Leiter bezüglich dieses Forums, kommt regelmäßig die folgende Aussage: "Forum? Da guck ich schon lange nicht mehr rein. Da ist doch nur Zank und Streit!" 
> ...


*Ich bitte um Entschuldigung,* ich hätte sicher kenntlich machen müssen, dass die von mir beobachtete "Internetabstinenz" ein _subjektiver_ Eindruck ist.

Danke Ralf,
bin ich doch jetzt sehr beruhigt, da die Selbsthilfe von etwa 238 forumsabstinenten Rentnern realisiert wird.

*Mein lieber Ralf*, wären Deine Worte so korrekt wiedergegeben?

BTW: Bitte frage doch mal die SHG Leiter, wie sie nur dazu kommen, zu behaupten, hier im Forum gäbe es _"doch nur Zank und Streit!"_ ???

----------


## Harald_1933

> die mit modernen Medien zur Kommunikation und Informationsbeschaffung nichts am Hut haben und nicht umgehen können?


Hallo Ralf,

diesen meinen Eindruck hatte ich anläßlich des Mitgliedertreffs in Hannover gewonnen, wo mir einige in der Tat reichlich desinformierte SHG-Leiter ziemlich ehrlich kund taten, mit PC und so nichts am Hut zu haben. Man käme auch so ganz gut zurecht. Löblich in der Tat, wie von Dir nun betont, dass es nunmehr Voraussetzung ist, nicht nur über einen PC zu verfügen, sondern den auch bedienen zu können, wenn man sich als SHG beim BPS anmeldet. Der BPS hat ja auch laufend auf fortgeschrittene Kurse hingewiesen, um noch mehr Sicherheit im Umgang mit allen heute zur Verfügung stehenden Medien zu bekommen.




> Das Wort "schizophren" (mit gespaltenem Bewusstsein auftretend) scheint es Dir in letzter Zeit angetan zu haben. Gibt es dafür einen Grund?


Eigentlich nicht. Weil ich es weiter oben als Ausdrucksform meines gewonnenen Eindruckes zu der Beschreibung des Status eines BPS-Mitgliedes eingesetzt hatte, fügte ich es gewissermaßen als Bestätigung noch einmal ein, wobei der Duden http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/schizophren auch noch die Darstellung abdruckt, die für mich das Wort schizophren beinhaltete.  Es ist ja nun geklärt, dass diese noch aktuell in der Satzung des BPS stehende Erläuterung änderungsbedürftig ist, um Mißverständnisse zukünftig auszuschließen.
*
"Es ist die Tragödie der Welt, dass niemand weiß, was er nicht weiß, und je weniger ein Mensch weiß, desto sicherer ist er, dass er alles weiß" 
*(Joyce Carey)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

hallo:-

Ich muss hier leider einwerfen, dass wieder viel ueber Quisquilien diskutiert wird. Tom hat recht, wenn er schreibt: 

"Ich will mit meinen Gedanken aber an dieser Stelle aufhören da ich nicht  dem BPS angehöre und mir kein Urteil darüber erlauben darf. Nur gebe  ich zu Bedenken, mangelnde Transparenz in den Finanzen einer  gemeinnützigen Organisation bedeudet in der Regel der Anfang eines  Vertrauensverlustes."

Jede professionelle Rezension eines Geschaeftsberichts faengt an mit einer formellen Pruefung auf Transparenz. Die Kosten jeder Putzfrau muessen natuerlich nicht aufgefuehrt sein, aber jede in ihrer Art unterschiedliche  Einnahme- und Kostenkategorie  muss drin stehen. Vergleichen wir das mit einer Bestandsaufnahme im Zoo. Es genuegt nicht zu sagen: 539 Saeugetiere. Es muss spezifiziert werden nach Pferde, Affen, Schweine, Kamele,usw. Ob maennlich oder weiblich, ob Jungtiere oder Seniortiere, ob traechtig oder nicht, muss in einer Bikanz nicht drinstehen,weil das den Investor oder interessierten Leser normalerweise nicht interessiert und ggfls erfragt werden kann. Wenn diese Transparenz nicht gegeben ist, dann wird der Geschaeftsbericht vom Pruefer gleich zur Neubearbeitung zurueckgegeben, moegen darin auch noch so viele sonstigen schoenen verbalem Beschreibungen von Aktivitaeten, Bilder usw. drinstehen.
Deshalb war meine erste Beanstandung des BPS-Geschaeftsberichts die fehlende Ausgabentransparenz, die insbes. bei Vereinen, die mit Spendengeldern sich finanzieren, den Verdacht aufkommen laesst, dass etwas verheimlicht werden soll. Der Geschaeftsbericht der Deutschen Krebshilfe ist dagegen formell nicht zu beanstanden. Da waere es doch naheliegend, dass der BPS-Schatzmeister  sich von den Leuten der Krebshilfe beraten laesst.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich muss hier leider einwerfen, dass wieder viel ueber Quisquilien diskutiert wird.


Hallo Reinhard,

erneut wir von Dir dieses eher weniger geläufige Pluraletantum an den Anfang eines Deiner Beiträge postiert. Hättest Du nicht wie eine Krämerseele von Anfang an mehr um des Kaisers Bart gerungen, als um uns wirklich interessierende Details, wäre auch dieser Nachgesang Dir und uns erspart geblieben. 

Geniesse doch bitte die Sonne Spaniens und verwöhne einmal mehr Gisela, die ich hiermit herzlich grüße.

*"Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie alt man wird, sondern wie man alt wird"*
(Ursula Lehr)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Reinardo,




> Hallo Ralph:-
> ... Du  magst mit all Deinen formalen Einwaendungen Recht haben, aber wenn ein  Geschaeftsbericht oder ein Bericht ueber die Jahresversammlung  veroeffentlicht wird, dann muss man den (leider wenigen) Lesern auch das  Recht zugestehen, ihn zu kommentieren.


Wurde Dir dieses Recht irgendwo abgesprochen? Du wirst es aber ebenso hinnehmen müssen, dass auch Deine Kommentare kommentiert werden.




> Der  BPS wird nicht muede, bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit im Namen von  uns an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Patienten zu sprechen und gibt vor,  unsere Interessen zu vertreten. Ich frage mich manchmal, woher der  Verband diese Legitimation herleitet, denn als Patient bin ich nie  befragt worden, was ich denke und ich kann Dir auch sagen, dass der  Verband mit seinen Aktivitaeten meine Interessen im fortgeschrittenen  Status nicht vertritt, weil meine Sorgen und Noete als gesetzlich  Versicherter ganz andere sind als was ich in den BPS-Verlautbarungen  lese.


Es gehört nicht viel Phantasie dazu zu vermuten,  dass Du Dich und Deine Interessen auch von keiner Bundesregierung,  keinem Berliner Senat, keiner spanischen Regierung und was weiß ich von  wem noch nicht angemessen vertreten fühlst. Seit vor nunmehr knapp 13  Jahren bei mir Prostatakrebs festgestellt wurde, ist dies bei ca.  800.000 weiteren deutschen Männern auch geschehen. Du meinst also, jeder  von denen müsse dazu befragt werden, welche individuellen Probleme er  hat, und auf welche Weise er gegenüber Medizinbetrieb und Politik  angemessen vertreten werden könne, und Du sprichst dem BPS die  Legitimation ab, weil er diese direkte Befragung nicht durchführt. Es  läuft aber wie in einer Demokratie, in der die Wähler ihren  Bürgermeister/Landtagsabgeordneten/Bundestagsabgeordneten wählen, und  diese Personen kontaktieren, wenn sie ein Anliegen haben. Die tragen es  dann ggf. weiter in das jeweilige Gremium, oder sollten dies zumindest  tun. Ersetze vorstehend Bürgermeister usw. durch SHG-Leiter. Es gibt  allerdings einen gravierenden Unterschied bei der Sache: Während sich  für die vorstehend aufgelisteten Ämter in aller Regel mehrere Bewerber  finden, kann man in den SHGn froh sein, wenn sich nach langem Zureden  überhaupt jemand bereiterklärt, die Gruppe zu leiten. Es steht aber  jedem frei, der sich durch seinen SHG-Leiter nicht angemessen vertreten  fühlt, bei nächster Gelegenheit für dessen Amt oder zumindest für das  Amt des Stellvertreters zu kandidieren, an Mitgliederversammlungen des  BPS teilzunehmen und dort auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen.

Hast  Du einen besseren Vorschlag, wie die individuellen Interessen aller  Hunderttausender Prostatakrebspatienten in Deutschland angemessener  vertreten werden könnten?

Bei Dir ist es der  Fortgeschrittenenstatus, und wenn man Deine Beiträge  nicht nur den  hier zitierten  liest, dann scheinst Du der Meinung zu sein, dass es  nur am mangelnden guten Willen des BPS, der Ärzteschaft und der  medizinischen Forschung liegt, dass Dir und Anderen in ähnlicher  Situation nicht besser geholfen wird/geholfen werden kann. Ich lasse das  jetzt einfach so im Raum stehen, es mag sich jeder Leser seine eigene  Meinung bilden.




> Was ist denn aus dem  Verband nach der Uebernahme der Verantwortung durch Guenter Feick  geworden? Wo sind die Grundsaetze? Wo die Visionen? Muendige Patienten  wollte man einst schaffen, die "auf Augenhoehe" den Urologten gegenueber  stehen und eigenverantwortlich sich fuer eine Therapie entscheiden. So  etwa hat es Uwe Peters doch geschrieben.


Am 24. November  ist Uwe Peters' zehnter Todestag. Warum Du im Zusammenhang mit dem BPS  Dich auf ihn beziehst, weiß ich nicht. Er war mit seiner SHG nur ganz  kurz, in der Anfangszeit und vor meiner Zeit, Mitglied des BPS und hat  im BPS nie ein Vorstandsamt bekleidet. Ich kannte Uwe bestimmt besser  als Du; hier  schrieb ich vor über drei Jahren dazu. Uwe war ein Mensch, der keinem  Streit aus dem Wege ging, und der sich über kurz oder lang mit fast  Jedem überwarf, der seinen Weg kreuzte. Mir scheint, dies wäre Deine  Vorstellung davon, wie man "unwilligen" Ärzten gegenübertreten sollte.  Uwe erreichte allerdings nichts damit; er wurde von der Ärzteschaft  schlicht geschnitten. Es wäre zum Beispiel undenkbar gewesen, dass man  ihn an einer Leitlinie zur Diagnose und Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms  hätte mitarbeiten lassen, so wie es mit dem BPS der Fall ist. Mit einem vertrauensvollen Umgang und gegenseitigem Respekt erreicht man deutlich mehr als mit fundamentaler Konfrontation. 




> IN  PREFERE wird der Patient zum unmuendigen Objekt degradiert, wo ein  Zufallsgenerator die Therapie bestimmen soll.


Mit Verlaub   das ist Quatsch. Die Therapieentscheidung trifft der Patient, nicht  der Zufallsgenerator, der macht aufgrund der Diagnose nur geeignete Therapievorschläge, auf die der Patient sich  einlassen kann oder nicht.

Immer wieder beharrst Du darauf, über  die Finanzen des BPS detailliert unterrichtet zu werden. Das Du nicht  unbedingt wissen willst, was die letzte Putzfrau bekommt, ist schon ein  großes Zugeständnis. Du beziehst Dich dabei auch auf das Aktienrecht.  Der Aktionär einer AG, ein potenzieller Aktienkäufer und ein Analyst  haben einen Anspruch auf solche Detailinformation, *Du hast ihn nicht*.  Du hast auch trotz mehrmaliger Anfrage keine stichhaltige Begründung  dafür geliefert, warum Du ihn haben solltest. Der BPS ist keine AG. Du  verweist darauf, dass er sich überwiegend aus Spenden finanziert, was  richtig ist. Es sind keine direkten Spenden (die gibt es auch  hast Du  schon mal gespendet? Ich vermute, dass nein, Du fühlst Dich von ihm ja  nicht vertreten), sondern Spenden an die Deutsche Krebshilfe, von denen  ein kleiner Teil dem BPS zugutekommt. Du suggerierst, dass mit diesem  Geld obskur umgegangen werde, weil Du den Geschäftsberichten des BPS  nicht im Detail entnehmen kannst, wo es bleibt. Wo es im Detail bleibt,  prüfen


die Deutsche Krebshilfe, der jährlich ein vollständiger Finanzbericht für das abgelaufene Jahr sowie ein Finanzplan für das kommende Jahr vorgelegt werden,das zuständige Finanzamt,der Steuerberater des BPS,der Wirtschaftsprüfer des BPS,die interne Revision des BPS,die Mitgliederversammlung, der dieselben Informationen vorgelegt werden wie der DKH. 

Wie  Du siehst, kommst Du in dieser Auflistung nicht vor, und dabei wird es  mit einiger Sicherheit auch bleiben, so oft Du auch insistierst.

Ralf

P.S.:  nach 1700+ Beiträgen meinerseits in diesem Forum hätte Dir eigentlich aufgefallen sein  können, dass mein Name mit -f geschrieben wird und nicht mit -ph.

----------


## tom aus lu

> Wo es im Detail bleibt,  prüfen
> 
> 
> 
> die Deutsche Krebshilfe, der jährlich ein vollständiger  Finanzbericht für das abgelaufene Jahr sowie ein Finanzplan für das  kommende Jahr vorgelegt werden,das zuständige Finanzamt,der Steuerberater des BPS,die interne Revision des BPS,die Mitgliederversammlung, der dieselben Informationen vorgelegt werden wie der DKH.


und als Vorschlag meinerseits, dem *Spendensiegel* des Deutschen Zentralinstitut für soziale Fragen http://www.dzi.de/spenderberatung/das-spenden-siegel/.

Dieses Siegel bescheinigt dem gemeinützigen Verein / der Organisation einen zweckmäßigen Einsatz der Spendengelder. Eine Vielzahl großer und kleiner DZI geprüfter Spendensammler sind hier http://www.dzi.de/spenderberatung/da...isationen-a-z/ aufgelistet und profitieren von dem Siegel. 

Damit dürften dann solche Diskussionen nicht mehr aufkommen. 

Tom

PS: Es dürfte aber andererseits kein Problem sein im Detail aufzulisten in welchem Umfang und wohin die Gelder fliesen. Ein Spender hat meineserachtens ein Anrecht zu erfahren welche Projekte, Selbsthilfegruppen usw. ein Verein / eine Organisation unterstützt und vor allem mit welcher Summe.

----------


## RalfDm

> PS: Es dürfte aber andererseits kein Problem sein im Detail aufzulisten in welchem Umfang und wohin die Gelder fliesen.


* Der Ort, an dem die Finanzen des BPS diskutiert werden, ist die Mitgliedersammlung des BPS, nicht dieses Forum.*

Mündliche und schriftliche Anfragen zum BPS beantwortet die Geschäftsstelle Bonn des BPS.

Und mehr gedenke ich in dieser Angelegenheit nicht mehr zu schreiben.


Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> und als Vorschlag meinerseits, dem Spendensiegel des Deutschen Zentralinstitut für soziale Fragen http://www.dzi.de/spenderberatung/das-spenden-siegel/.
> 
> Dieses Siegel bescheinigt dem gemeinützigen Verein / der Organisation einen zweckmäßigen Einsatz der Spendengelder. Eine Vielzahl großer und kleiner DZI geprüfter Spendensammler sind hier http://www.dzi.de/spenderberatung/da...isationen-a-z/ aufgelistet und profitieren von dem Siegel.
> 
> Damit dürften dann solche Diskussionen nicht mehr aufkommen.
> 
> Tom
> 
> PS: Es dürfte aber andererseits kein Problem sein im Detail aufzulisten in welchem Umfang und wohin die Gelder fliesen. Ein Spender hat meineserachtens ein Anrecht zu erfahren welche Projekte, Selbsthilfegruppen usw. ein Verein / eine Organisation unterstützt und vor allem mit welcher Summe.


Hallo Tom,

der gut gemeinte Vorschlag, sich um das Spendensiegel zu bemühen, wird beim BPS auf taube Ohren stoßen. Man hat dort, was die Bedeutung des Wortes Spenden anbelangt, ohnehin ein eher gestörtes Verhältnis. Zur Erinnerung mein Beitrag vom 31.8.2013:  

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2238#post72238




> a)die DNA Proko Studie ist voll finanziert daher keine Thematik BPS / Movember etc.


Der Schatzmeister des BPS hatte wohl nicht mehr in der Erinnerung, dass Günter Feick mir damals in einem Telefonat nahe gelegt hatte, diesen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5611#post65611

Thread im Forum zu eröffnen. Für diese Aktion konnte man sogar auf der homepage des BPS eine Weile lang erfahren, welche Spenden, zum Teil nur 5 , von wem erbracht wurden. Jeder Name wurde penibel vermerkt und noch ein Bild des Spenders mit dem obligatorsichen Schnurrbart hinzugefügt. Du erkennst also Tom, welche Prioritäten beim BPS gelten. Man möge für meine Verbitterung bitte Verständnis haben. 

Das ganze kleinkarierte Theater um die Spendeneinsammelei war für mich, der ich mich als Sprachrohr ja auch noch für die ProKo-Studie zur Verfügung stellte, eine eher peinliche, ja blamable Geschichte und hat mein Vertrauen zum BPS massiv erschüttert. Noch heute sehe ich keinen Grund dafür, warum die Spendeneingänge nicht namentlich über das Forum hätten verkündet werden können, wie das fast überall gang und gäbe ist. Im Forum wurde ja auch zum spenden aufgerufen. Die nachträgliche Anforderung von Spendenbescheinigungen - ab  200 wird das vom Finanzamt verlangt - wäre überflüssig gewesen. Man hätte sie den Spendern sofort unaufgefordert zustellen sollen. Und wenn einer hätte anonym bleiben wollen, hätte man auch das berücksichtigen und diesen Wunsch einblenden können. Ein Professor Böcking sowie sein Professorenkollege hätten sicher nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn ihre großzügigen Spendenbeträge publiziert worden wären.

Im Geschäftsbericht 2012 des BPS erfährt man dann noch dies: Private Spenden 11.083 .

Außerdem wurden für die DNA-ProKo Studie 10.141  und durch Movember 125,655  für die Prostatakrebs Forschung gespendet. Diese Spenden stehen dem BPS nicht zur Verfügung. Über die Verwendung der Movember Spenden entscheidet 2013 ein BPS externes Fachgremium.

Es wäre mein ausdrücklicher Wunsch, dass sich Ralf nun nicht noch einmal in irgendeiner Form veranlasst sieht, zu meiner Meinungsäußerung und Erkenntnis eine eigene Stellungnahme verlauten zu lassen. Der Rat, sich zu bestimmten Abläufen direkt an den BPS zu wenden, lief zumindest bei mir, wie oben erwähnt, ins Leere. Guenther (silver dollar), als Schatzmeister, wie schon von einem Forums-Oldie an anderer Stelle eingeblendet, ist auch nicht der gewünschte Ansprechpartner. Und Günter Feick betont geflissentlich, dass das Forum nicht die Plattform sei, um über BPS-interne Abläufe zu diskutieren. Aber Aufrufe zur Beteiligung an Spenden sind dann keine BPS-Interna mehr, wenn sie hier eingestellt werden.

Tom, dieser Thread wird ausgehen wie "Das Hornberger Schießen". Ein Günter Feick delegiert gern. Forumsaktivisten gelten in der Mehrzahl ohnehin nach Meinung ziemlich vieler SHG-Leiter überwiegend nur als zu Zank und Streit neigend, wie schon LowRoad zur Kenntnis nehmen durfte. Diese Herren haben immer noch nicht erkannt, dass es seit längerer dieses Sprachrohr ist, was dem BPS auch geholfen hat, seinen heutigen Anspruch auf einen guten Ruf zu festigen.

*"Charakter ist in der moralischen Welt, was in der physischen das Knochengebäude ist"*
(Karl Julius Weber)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ralf:-

Es freut mich, dass Du auf meine und der anderen Diskutanten Beiträge so ausführlich und sachbezogen antwortest. Das tut gut angesichts der vom Vorstand ausgegebenen Weisung, über BPS-Interna im Forum nicht zu diskutieren, das heisst, Anfragen und Kritik schlicht zu ignorieren. Nach des Schatzmeisters gezwungenem 5-Zeiler auf Heriberts Anfrage wegen der PROKO-Studie sind Deine Stellungnahmen nun der zweite Tabubruch, dem hoffentlich weitere folgen werden.

Du hast Dir sehr viel Mühe gemacht, meine Kommentierungen zu den Geschäftsberichten zu widerlegen und unterziehst alles, was ich geschrieben habe, einer vernichtenden Kritik, die auch töten kann und, da sie aus der Führungsetage des BPS kommt,  von gewissen Leuten als Freibrief für  einen neuen  Shitstorm verstanden werden könnte (open season), wie wir ihn vor Monaten im Hormon-Forum erlebt haben. Die Beiträge dort sind ja zum  grössten Teil gelöscht, aber die Überschrift "Gefangen im Bias - Selbstverstärkende Spirale der Selbstempfehlung" steht noch und sollte dort auch stehen bleiben solange das Forum existiert, und sollte erinnern an und warnen vor Unduldsamkeit und medizinischem Dogmatismus. Nie ist zu Zeiten, als das Forum noch als "DHB-lastig" galt,  über Andersdenkende so hergezogen worden, wie bei diesem Anlass. Semantisch ist der Satz ein Wurm, inhaltlich ist er eine Infamie. Sind das die Leute, mit denen der BPS eine Liäson eingeht, sogar wenn sie mit hohen akademischen Titeln einherkommen?

Es ist klar, dass ich weder ein zusätzlicher Buchprüfer werden will noch in meinem Alter, Krankheitsstadium und meinen Behinderungen eine SHG gründen kann und will. Du bist da recht polemisch, und ich weiss gar nicht, warum. Ich habe mir doch nur die Zeit genommen, die Geschäftsberichte von BPS und Krebshilfe von jeweils 2 Jahren  und die Veröffentlichung zur Jahresversammlung zu lesen. Die Geschäftsberichte der Krebshilfe sind sehr umfänglich. Ich musste alle Angaben zur Mittelverwendung nach Patientenrelevanz gruppieren und auch die Ausgaben für Werbung und Verwaltung in Relation setzen zu den Gesamteinnahmen. Die Jahresberichte des BPS waren leichter, weil es insbes. zu den Ausgaben wenige Zahlen gab, zu denen man etwas hätte sagen können. Es fehlte einfach die Transparenz. Diese ist gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben, mindert aber die Qualität der BPS-Berichte. Einen Anspruch auf Kenntnis dieser Zahlen haben wir nicht, da hast Du recht, aber Du wirst  nicht verhindern können, dass wir uns dabei etwas denken.
Ich habe für die Analysen und Kommentierungen  richtig Zeit investiert - ehrenamtlich -. Dass die Ergebnisse nicht sehr gut ausgefallen sind, liegt in der Natur der Sache, ist nicht meine Schuld. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Andere mit gleichem Sachverstand,  gleicher Erfahrung, insbes. aber gleicher Unabhängigkeit zu gleichen oder nahezu  gleichen Ergebnissen kommen würden wie ich.  Das gibt mir meine Sicherheit. Wer interessiert ist, kann ja alles selbst nachlesen und sich sein Urteil bilden. 

Krebs in jedem Stadium ist eine schwere, lebensbedrohliche Erkrankung. Sie darf in der Qualität der Behandlung nicht gleichgesetzt werden mit Krankheiten wie Blasen- oder Harnwegsentzündung, die vorübergehender Natur sind. Das heisst, Krebs erfordert eine Sonderbehandlung, bei welcher der Urologe nicht mit niedrigen Quartalspauschalen  sondern nach tatsächlichem Zeitaufwand und Einzelverrichtungen bezahlt werden muss. Die Behandlung muss auch nach individuellen Erfordernissen erfolgen und darf nicht schematisch sein, wie es die Behandlungsrichtlinien vorsehen bzw. wie sie verstanden werden. Parallel hierzu müssen Urologen besser geschult werden. Ihr Ausbildungsstand über Krankenhausverrichtungen hinausgehend ist erschreckend und ein Zumutung für diejenigen Patienten, die u. a.Strum gelesen haben. 
Hier, auf der operativen Ebene, für die mehr als 90%tige Zahl  der gesetzlich Versicherten haben Bemühungen einer validen Patientenvertretung anzusetzen, nicht jedoch in abgehobenen akademischen Symposien, abstrakten Redereien und müßigen, zeit- und kostenaufwendigen Studien.
Vor 10 Jahren, zur Zeit meiner Erstdiagnose, war die Fragestellung in der Selbsthilfeorganisation insbesondere: Wie schaffen wir es, der als "Goldstandard" geltenden Prostatektomie zu entgehen,  oder wie können diejenigen, die sich operieren lassen wollen, die schlimmen Nebenwirkungen mindern. Ich entsinne mich, in einem meiner frühen Beiträge im Forum die Kontaktadressen aller amerikanischen Ärzte zusammengestellt zu haben, welche nervschonende Operationen durchführen. 
Der BPS ist in seiner damaligen Besetzung dieser Aufgabe hervorragend und beispielgebend nachgekommen. Mit der Organisation eines flächendeckenden Netzes von Urologen, die bereit waren, die Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) zu unterstützen, hatte jeder neu Diagnostizierte leichten oder mittleren Risikos die Möglichkeit, den invasiven Therapien mindestens für einige Jahre ohne Schaden zu entgehen. Ob das im Einvernehmen mit den medizinischen Fachgesellschaften geschah, war irrelevant.

Nach diesen Kriterien, der Nähe zu den Bedürfnissen der Patienten, muss eine Selbsthilfe-Organisation beurteilt werden.

Am 1. Dezember 2007 wurde der jetzige Vorstand unter Günter Feick gewählt, der bisherige Vorstand mit Christian Ligensa  abgewählt. Es ist doch nun nach fast 6 Jahren an der Zeit, einmal zu überlegen, was der Vorstand des BPS in diesen Jahren für uns Patienten  erreicht hat, was besser geworden ist als es vorher war.
Meine, gewiss keinen Anspruch auf Akzeptanz erhebende, rein persönliche Meinung ist, dass die Bilanz nicht befriedigt. 
Der Vorstand hat den Verband in eine totale, wahrscheinlich schon irreversible Abhängigkeit geführt. 
Er hat das Fine-tuning der Behandlungsrichtlinien und deren Propagierung übernommen, unterstützt nicht abweichende Methoden.
Er unterstützt die Verlautbarungen und Massnahmen der urologischen Fachgesellschaften vorbehaltlos. 
Es muss noch erörtert werden, was die Zusammenarbeit mit Funktionären in den Gemien wirklich gebracht hat. Deine und des Vorstands Meinung, durch Zusammenarbeit mit der Fachgesellschaft mehr zu erreichen als durch Konfrontation, teile ich nicht. Das ist das Argument "christlicher Gewerkschaften", die  in unserer Gesellschaft nicht richtig sind. Für uns gilt gilt: Wer sich nicht behauptet, wird vereinnahmt oder verschwindet. Nicht Zusammenarbeit, sondern knallharte, möglicht öffentlichkeitswirksame Opposition und Konfrontation zu den auf Beharrung fixierten Fachgesellschaften brächte uns weiter. Aber das ist ein weites Feld.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

chapeau Reinhard

*"Das Entscheidende bleibt doch immer der Charakter, nicht der eitle, wohl aber der gute und ehrliche Glaube an uns selbst"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Harald:-

Dein nur angekratztes Vertrauen in die Integrität der Verfahren über den Umgang mit Spendengeldern habe ich nach meinen Recherchen längst nicht mehr, sowohl im Großen bei der Deutschen Krebshilfe als auch im Kleinen beim BPS. Keineswegs kann man sagen, dass Gelder veruntreut werden, aber die meisten Spenden für die Forschung "versickert" in Projekten, die zwar hochwissenschaftlich beschrieben werden, der Kritik dadurch schwer zugänglich sind, von denen man aber nichts mehr hört, nachdem die Gelder geflossen sind, von erkennbarem Ankommen bei Patienten ganz zu schweigen. Die Thematik wird uns wohl noch eine Weile beschäftigen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Reinhard,

*hier erfährt man*, wie die Spendengelder aus der Movember-Aktion durch ein internes Gremium verteilt wurden. Das 3. Projekt löste bei mir ein ungläubiges Staunen aus, nachdem man nie mehr etwas über die Zusammensetzung des Spendenbetrages für dieses Projekt erfahren hatte. 

*"Man muß immer die klugen Leute um Rat fragen und dann das Gegenteil von dem tun, was sie raten"*
(Heinrich Heine)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Harald:-

Wie so manche andere Veroeffentlichung auf der BPS Homepage ergeben sich aus der Mitteilung ueber die Verwendung des Spendenbetrages mehr neue Fragen als mit der Veroeffentlichung beantwortet werden. Ein Betrag von 130.000 Euro ist doch ein ansehnlicher Betrag. Da sollte man doch mal genauer hinsehen, was damit gemacht wurde.

Zunaechst verwundert es, dass der vom BPS eingesammelte Betrag von einem ausserhalb des Verbandes stehenden Gemium verteilt wurde. Ein das Patienteninteresse vertretender Verband muesste doch am allerbesten wissen, wo bei Patienten  die Not am groessten ist und wo geforscht werden sollte. Es gehoert aber nicht viel Phantasie dazu zu mutmassen, dass irgendwelche der DGU nahestehende Professoren, moeglicherweise unter dem Namen der Deutschen Krebshilfe, ueber die Verwendung der Spendengelder befunden haben. Jedenfalls ist das Ergebnis der Verteilung dem entsprechend.

Die German Working Group on Castration Resistant Prostate Cancer (Warum nicht deutsch?) ist eine lose Verbindung von Professoren 12 deutscher Universitaetskliniken, die sich zu diesem Thema ein Programm vorgenommen haben, das die Forscher eines ganzen Kontinents beschaeftigen koennte. Seit ich mich zu diesem Thema erinnern kann, immerhin mehr als 10 Jahre, wird auf allen urologischen Konferenzen und Symposien landauf, landab von eben diesen Professoren zur selben Thematik referiert, diskutiert, und nichts ist dabei herausgekommen als ein paar in Amerika entwickelte, in ihrer Wirkungsdauer unbefriedigende Medikamente. Der diesem Projekt zugewiesene Betrag  von 76.000 Euro wird "versickern" fur die Bezahlung einer Sekretaerin. Bei uns im Progress befindlichen Patienten kommt nichts an.

Fuer das 2. Projekt wurden 16.995 Euro bereitgestellt.  Die Beschreibung des Projekts ist ein Mix aus medizinischem und Computer-Jargon und soll den Aufbau einer systematischen Sammlung von Gewebeproben zur Nutzung im Rahmen klinischer Studien und zur Dokumentation von klinischen und Nachsorgedaten genutzt werden. (Ich verkuerze den Text, weil mir im Internet-Center die Zeit davon laeuft). Auch dieses Programm mag in der engeren Fachwelt Akzeptanz und Anerkennung  finden, fuer uns betroffene Patienten ist das Projekt ohne erkennbaren Wert. Auch dieser Bertrag "versickert".

Fuer das dritte Projekt betreffend die Billdzytometrie wurden 3.000 Euro bereitgestellt. Wenn man zurueck blickt, mit welcher Muehe fuer die ProKo-Studie von uns Patienten gesammelt und gespendet wurde, dann ist dieser kleine Zuschuss wirklich beschaemend. Mit den Ergebnissen der Studie, die ja nur die wiederholte Bestaetigung von Sachverhalten aufzeigt, die in der Literatur laengst unumstritten sind, koennen betroffene Patienten etwas anfangen: Sie koennen sich von ihrem Hausarzt eine Ueberweisung fuer ein die DNA-Zytometrie durchfuerendes Institut ausstellen und ihr Biopsat dort als Kassenleistung  zur DNA_Analyse einschicken, was ihnen ueber des Status ihrer Erkrankung Sicherheit gibt.

Die Schlussfolgerungen aus dem allen moege jeder selbst ziehen.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Welche eher beschämende aber leider wahre Demonstration von *Überheblichkeit* in Anbetracht klarer Fakten.

Noch *dies.
*
*Hier* noch die notwendige Ergänzung.*

"Wer sich vornimmt, Gutes zu wirken, darf nicht erwarten, dass die Menschen ihm deswegen Steine aus dem Weg räumen, sondern muss auf das Schicksalhafte gefasst sein, dass sie ihm welche in den Weg rollen"*
(Albert Schweitzer)

Harald

----------


## Reinardo

_Dieser Beitrag wurde von der Forumsadministration gelöscht. Begründung:

Der Verfasser stellte darin falsche und diffamierende Tatsachenbehauptungen auf, die nicht geduldet werden müssen._

Für KISP: Ralf-Rainer Damm
Für den BPS: Günter Feick

----------

